# Help with Solar Water Heater



## Fish (Jun 27, 2016)

i am needing some help on Solar Water Heater and figured one of you smart knowledgeable folks could help me out.

A fella I work with, his Dad just passed and he is in the process of cleaning the house out. Well he ran across this thing and I was able to pick it up for a couple of hundred bucks and he is still in the process of finding more parts to it. Also, it was never hoked up or used. It’s apparently still new.

What little bit of paperwork he has, said it’s a Taco SSM Solar Systemizer. It was copyright 1979. Between that and these pics is all of the info I have. Do y’all know anything about this?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I think you have a component, not a system. Looks like a recirculating pump. It constantly runs heated water through some sort of heating system. How that water is heated, I see no 'solar' in the pix other than the name.

Try contacting the maker:


https://www.tacocomfort.com/


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

We use Taco pumps on our refrigerant system at work to circulate water through the chiller. 
that looks like a pump with a expansion tank fixed to the outlet side of the pump. 
Taco pumps run a long time with no issues but once they start being problems you never can get them right again. 
BoF


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

With two pumps, this appear to be similar to my brother-in-law's solar water heater he added to his potable hot water tank. It is bacisally a pump with and expansion tank (the little tank). He installed sun tracking solar concentrators on the roof (similar to photo below). The electronics sense if the water coming from the concentrator is warmer than what is in heat exchanger tank, another extra. The second smaller pump circulated water from potable water heater thru the tank to warm the water in the potable water heater tank. He eventually removed it after about 5-6 years whent the motor for the sun tracking system went belly up. He lived near Milwaukee, so solar energy wasn't the greatest. Said he never recouped his expenditures. But that was up north. If you live in AZ, it'll probably work. Lots of people in AZ use a cheaper system to heat water for their pool without the sun tracker. They just use black ABS pipe on their roof.
Hope this helps.


----------

